# Counting bodies like sheep to the rhythm of the war drum.



## Bloodyblinddoors

Still missing a picture cause my batteries were too cold. But the client said he'd e-mail them to me. But yeah, my face hurts from the perma grin. Between guide-staff and clientell we killed 92 for the weekend. Not gonna spend any time explaining legal stuff. We were %100 legal and were being watched. Hope ya'll enjoy the pics. 8)

Just thought I'd throw the number thing out there before somone asked.

























THANKS FOR THESE PICS GB Huntress!!! Instead of grabbing the gun, She grabs the camera!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Nice shooting! Great pics!

What is the thing on the other side of the shelter belt, just above the girls right ear, in the top picture. Is that a really old building? I don't know why, but I notice weird things like that.

Little flock reduction there!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

DIDN"T notice the bling at first, congrats!


----------



## usmarine0352

Is that GB Huntress in the pictures?

Great pics of the geese flying by the way. Those are awesome.

:beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

usmarine0352 said:


> Is that GB Huntress in the pictures?


Yup. The one and only.


----------



## GB Huntress

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> usmarine0352 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that GB Huntress in the pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. The one and only.
Click to expand...

Yes it is me, the one and only GB Huntress 8) I can easily say that this weekend's hunts were the best of the season for me personally!  I'll never forget that goose being blown apart literally like 5 yards in front of my face!  or when that loner came in and almost landed on top of me while I was taking pics of it! :lol: (the last picture) Thanks for the compliment on the pics usmarine0352!


----------



## rednek

nice shootin phil. 92 geese for the weekend, man i cant even get that many in my sleep. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

DO I sense something between Bloody and Huntress? :lol:


----------



## rooster cogburn

Sweet pics! APC fan I take it? :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

rooster cogburn said:


> APC fan I take it? :beer:


Yes actually. Song popped into my head while making the pile for the pictures so I sang it. Then Jess burned it to a CD and we listened to it like 5 times while we were driving around sunday night.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

GB Huntress said:


> I can easily say that this weekend's hunts were the best of the season for me personally!


I can easliy say it was the best weekend of honker hunting in my entire life.

Highlights include...

-Watching that pair explode in mid air at under 5yds.

-Having Nick call me from the spread, While I was switching clients, asking if he can kill any geese yet and admitting there are 2 standing next to his blind.

-Arriving to the spread with the second group of clients for the day, and seeing geese walking amongst the decoys. Parking about 35yds from said spread and suggesting to 2 of the guy's to get out, load their guns and jump, and kill the geese...They got all 3.

-The band we finaly got about the 3rd volley from the end of the hunt on Sunday. Thought we were going bandless for sure.

-Having mallards land in the decoys and seeing all the goose feathers fluff up under their feet at touchdown.

-The loner that tried to land on top of us durring picture time. It finaly made us at about 15yds no kidding.

-The fact that throughout the weekend I let well over 20 geese land amongst the spread cause there were more commin in hot behind them.

-Had a single drop in out of one of the flocks that had just been shot at by another party about 3/4 mile away. The lower kneck and the entire chest was bright with blood. Let it land to work more birds and then Ben chased it down. Having pics of that bird comming in would have been priceless!

-Seeing Jess with goose blood on her face and watching her get extremely excited about it.


----------



## GB Huntress

:huh:


----------



## GB Huntress

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> -Seeing Jess with goose blood on her face and watching her get extremely excited about it.


 8) Ah yes, that was the best! We had goose blood on everything this weekend! And yes, it was exciting!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Man I am good! Congrats. I wish I could find a chick that can actaully hunt. I bring them, but they just get in the way, she however sounds like she can pull her weight plus some!!! :lol:


----------



## TANATA

Speaking of numbers what's her phone number?


----------



## Triple B

god dang! she kinda purdy


----------



## johnsona

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> rooster cogburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> APC fan I take it? :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes actually. Song popped into my head while making the pile for the pictures so I sang it. Then Jess burned it to a CD and we listened to it like 5 times while we were driving around sunday night.
Click to expand...

I knew this was a hoax! There are no chicks that hunt AND listen to good music like APC, they just don't exist! :lol:

Sounds like an awesome weekend guys, congrats. :wink:


----------



## GB Huntress

johnsona said:


> I knew this was a hoax! There are no chicks that hunt AND listen to good music like APC, they just don't exist! :lol:


Here I am 8) LOL...

I'm sorry but I'm not gonna post MY number online :wink:


----------



## GB Huntress

hunt4P&Y said:


> Man I am good! Congrats. I wish I could find a chick that can actaully hunt. I bring them, but they just get in the way, she however sounds like she can pull her weight plus some!!! :lol:


Why thank you... I believe that I can pull my own weight, yes :wink: and I enjoy doing it


----------



## TANATA

geez didn't think you'd actually put a number up their. I'm sure it's a tranny prostitutes but..... :lol:


----------



## GB Huntress

:lol: No, I wouldn't put my number online... and that's not what the number is for lol... I edited my post to correct it


----------



## TANATA

haha had a feeling you didn't want to get stalked by some online predators. Nice call. Will you come to Fargo and start hanging out with my girlfriend for awhile?


----------



## GB Huntress

:lol: Yea, wouldn't want that to happen. Lol, does your girlfriend hunt?


----------



## TANATA

Not yet that's where you come in. She's got the looks and started buying me hunting gear now she just needs to get out. She doesn't like dead stuff yet....


----------



## GB Huntress

Lol, I'm sorry to hear that... does she wanna get into hunting?


----------



## TANATA

It's just the dead animal part. We tried breakin her in by having her around a dead doe but she isn't a fan yet. She wants to shoot my gun but I don't think 115lbs and 12 gauge are a good combo even with the light rounds.


----------



## GB Huntress

Hmm... I don't really know what to say bout that... I myself am into the blood and all :wink: I find it thrilling! I'm thinkin that maybe if you get her out hunting and she sees how awesome it is, that might come. Every time I go out I just love it more and more! Well, I am only about 132 and the 12 guage is no problem at all for me... is she somewhat strong? That question sounds dumb, but I think it's legit


----------



## GB Huntress

I have also had shoulder surgery and I'm still goin strong... they get sore at times but that's all. I'm shootin Kent 3'' 1 shot currently. I think that if I can do it, so can she!


----------



## TANATA

She used to be a cheerleader so she's got some athlete in her. I'll have to let her use my 12 sometime with Estate 2 3/4 or something. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Tanata, 
there is no way Dan.... will start hunting. She freaked out at a doe I shot with a bow. "Ohh my gosh" "Is it like Dead?" Anyways I brought my ex out a bunch, but it kinda got old, many times I go hunting to get away with the boys or by myself. It just got old dealing with drama while trying to hunt. Plus I hated driving to town, for her to do her business :-?

I give you props huntress, it looks like you are a good hunter.


----------



## GB Huntress

Having that athletic background helps for sure (me being a vball player), or so it should! Yea, get her out shooting and I really think that if she get's excited about it and enjoys it, that'll make a world of difference. Have her give me a call sometime  lol


----------



## GB Huntress

Well thank you hunt4P&Y  I appreciate the compliment! As far as having to drive to town, lol... well I've never been in that situation I guess... tell her to do that right before you go out maybe. :lol: Seems awkward to be talkin about this but o well I guess lol. I'm always looking to find other females who have the fever like myself. They're hard to find, so I'm pretty much one of the guys when we go out, which isn't horrible. I just can't get enough of it all!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

HAHA I do, but 12 hours later :-?


----------



## averyghg

hunt4P&Y said:


> Tanata,
> many times I go hunting to get away with the boys or by myself.


Thats how it should be in my opinion. Don't get me wrong, its not bad having em out every so often, but if they heard some of the stuff we talk about, we would never get a date as long as we live!!

Now if my girlfriend looked like Tiffany from "getting close with lee and tiff" she could do whatever the hell she wanted to!


----------



## TANATA

Who's to say my girlfriend doesn't look better than Tiffany? Scouting trips can seem a lot shorter if your guy friends are busy. :lol:


----------



## averyghg

TANATA said:


> Who's to say my girlfriend doesn't look better than Tiffany? Scouting trips can seem a lot shorter if your guy friends are busy. :lol:


hahaha, ill give ya that one! :beer:


----------



## GB Huntress

averyghg said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tanata,
> many times I go hunting to get away with the boys or by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats how it should be in my opinion. Don't get me wrong, its not bad having em out every so often, but if they heard some of the stuff we talk about, we would never get a date as long as we live!!
> 
> Now if my girlfriend looked like Tiffany from "getting close with lee and tiff" she could do whatever the hell she wanted to!
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know how that goes... I understand that, so when I do go out I have to pull my own weight and prove that I can be out there.

Lol, well I guess there's nothing I've heard yet that would deter me but I can only imagine that it's a bit more interesting w/o me there! :lol:


----------



## TANATA

If you only knew......


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

The whole tryin to get your girlfriend into hunting wont work. Either you're born with it in your blood or you're not. Jess was. She was into hunting well before I met her.

I've tried to get past girlfriends involved. The best I could do was get them to film wich was ok. But I'm sure you all know that the only way to get good footage is to have an actual hunter do the filming.


----------



## Jungda99

TANATA said:


> It's just the dead animal part. We tried breakin her in by having her around a dead doe but she isn't a fan yet. She wants to shoot my gun but I don't think 115lbs and 12 gauge are a good combo even with the light rounds.


My GF is 110 and has shot a 12 gauge her whole life. Start her out with some trap loads and work her up to duck loads. When the ducks/geese are in her face and the extra layers of clothes she won't even notce the difference.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

The gun aint too big for her. She just acts like it is cause she does'nt want to hunt.


----------



## Juston Welter

Congrats on the hunting and thanks for sharing. It great to see one female out in the field as well. Job well done!


----------



## GB Huntress

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> The gun aint too big for her. She just acts like it is cause she does'nt want to hunt.


I do kind of have to agree with that... one shouldn't really have to work into a heavier shot. The recoil is really not bad at all. I almost started off shootin Tshot but we figured we wouldn't use it so I just stuck with the 1 and 2 shot. Trust me a girl can handle it no doubt :wink:


----------



## GB Huntress

Juston Welter said:


> It great to see one female out in the field as well. Job well done!


There should be more, that's for sure! :eyeroll:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Tanata, I will give her my 6lb over and under, put some 1 7/8 lead in there and let her rip! 8)

I don't think she has any interest. I must say it does help find geese when you bring a girl along. Or at least it makes the long trip on the road alot better then some stinky dude. 

I think it really depends on what we are hunting, I have taken her pheasant hunting, and she coulden't really keep up. And I KNOW she is in better shape then almost everyone on this site. She is a D1 Distance runner. I think with time she would get used to it, and frankly if I marry a chick she will prolly have to have an intrest in hunting. I mean with 3 dogs, a trailer, dead deer in my room, a bear run over my bed, antlers everywhere, ducks, pheasants, umm antalope. I have honestly scared them out of my room  . 
Well I still give you props huntress. If you got any hot friends that like to hunt, you know where to find me!! :lol:


----------



## TANATA

I'm sure she has plenty of hot guy friends for yah...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

And TANATA answers with a strong supprise left hand hook!!!


----------



## PJ

Hey Bloody are you hiring? :lol:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

PJ said:


> Hey Bloody are you hiring? :lol:


Maybe....Where you from?


----------



## GB Huntress

hunt4P&Y said:


> Well I still give you props huntress. If you got any hot friends that like to hunt, you know where to find me!! :lol:


 :lol: Well thank you. If and when I meet another girl who likes to hunt I'll be sure to send her in the right direction! :wink: Lol


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I sensed sarcasm, however!>!?!


----------



## GB Huntress

Oh no, no sarcasm involved... I'll tell her to send ya a PM :wink:


----------



## TANATA

Nodak Outdoors will be the replace Eharmony soon on hooking up single sportsman/woman. :wink:


----------



## GB Huntress

Oh geez :laugh: good one!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

HUSTAD??? A NEW FORUM? :lol:


----------



## averyghg

hunt4P&Y said:


> HUSTAD??? A NEW FORUM? :lol:


Oh i can just see it now........

hunt4P&Y: oh im sorry sir, i must be in the wrong house.....

Chris Hanson: Just take a seat, why don't u have a seat right there....

hunt4P&Y: okay..  .....

Chris Hanson: what are you doing here?......

hunt4P&Y: I wasn't gonna do anything sir......

Chris Hanson: I have your chat log right here, hunt4P&Y says "i wanna make love to you in my decoy spread"

hunt4P&Y: i was just messing around sir.........  , im just here to give her some hunting advice

HAHAHAHA


----------



## TANATA

His young hunter girl fetish comes out..........


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

RLMAO :lol:


----------



## GB Huntress

HA HA HA that's good! Oh man, a fetish... that's a scary thing :eyeroll: After learning about that stuff in psych, I'm careful about throwin that word around (not that I've used it personally, but friends have LOL) :lol:


----------



## Fish.Girl

Ok just reading this whole converstaion go completely wrong. I can't believe it you get one girl posting on a page and then all h311 breaks lose you wanna find out who the hot girl is, and if she has friends. LOL!! Well tell you what there aren't to many of us, but just keep looking. Here's to all the GIRLS that ROCK!!!!! Oh I shoot a 12 Guage with 3.5" shells. So tell your little scared girlfriends to suck it up or hold the camera. and GB heres to you. :beer:


----------



## TANATA

3.5s?! You don't look like this do you..


----------



## Leo Porcello

My wife shoots a 12 and she has shot my Ithaca Mag 10 with OOBuck in Alaska when she was practicing for our bear hunting trips and my wife is not a Big Mama (even after 4 kids).


----------



## Fish.Girl

TANATA where did you get a picture of my MOM? LOL... NO I don't look like that I just love to shoot.


----------



## TANATA

haha sounds good to me. Thought it would be good for a laugh I'm putting off studying.


----------



## Fish.Girl

Ah, so your wasting time posting... Makes perfect sense to me. And it also sounds like your looking for a date? Hey way to kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## TANATA

I'm covered for dates just really don't like sociology right now. Hunt4P&Y is definately interested though look at his posts. You'll really like him if you like decoys too according to Avery. :lol:


----------



## GB Huntress

Fish.Girl said:


> Ok just reading this whole converstaion go completely wrong. I can't believe it you get one girl posting on a page and then all h311 breaks lose you wanna find out who the hot girl is, and if she has friends. LOL!! Well tell you what there aren't to many of us, but just keep looking. Here's to all the GIRLS that ROCK!!!!! Oh I shoot a 12 Guage with 3.5" shells. So tell your little scared girlfriends to suck it up or hold the camera. and GB heres to you. :beer:


Amen to that! :beer: Nice to see another female post finally! Where've ya been, I've been trying to find the other ladies and it's like they disappeared! :lol: Oh and I shoot a 12 guage with 3" shells- I like em close 8)


----------



## GB Huntress

TANATA said:


> You'll really like him if you like decoys too according to Avery. :lol:


Well of course, don't ya know, that's how my bf got me. I saw his decoy spread and when I caught his eye and he started calling, I just locked up and came right in! :lol: It was utterly irresistible I must say 8)


----------



## Fish.Girl

Oh I have been around check out my deer post on what caliber should a girl use forum. I also hang out in Pike fishing, ice fishing and duck hunting. You'll see me around.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Maybe this thread will bring Goose Girl Gigli out of hiding!


----------



## Fish.Girl

My hubby got me by takin' me and my daughter out trout fishing on our first date.


----------



## GB Huntress

I will have to do that for sure... I too love to fish... love that walleye fishing. I also go for panfish, northern, bass, pike, and have been out for muskie. Ice fishing is the way to go in my opinion. I love summer fishing too but there's just something great about bein out there on the ice in the winter.  Likewise- I will have more pics to post as well... gonna get out coyote huntin soon hopefully and then snows comin up in the spring!


----------



## GB Huntress

Fish.Girl said:


> My hubby got me by takin' me and my daughter out trout fishing on our first date.


That would be a great first date!


----------



## TANATA

The ice is only good for snowmobiling on. As far as ice fishing all I bring is a case of beer if there isn't enough snow to sled on.


----------



## Fish.Girl

See there are ladies around we just usually don't have time to sit and post. Luckly there is a clipper rolling in to ND right now and no ones going anywhere.


----------



## Fish.Girl

As soon as Hunter gets back home out of the desert we will be on the ice for a good week or 2. I love fishing. We fish a lot of channel cats too. Baby girl got a 20 pounder this summer.


----------



## GB Huntress

Oh wow really?  That's great! Congrats! So you're expertise is in the fishing arena?


----------



## Fish.Girl

Yep... Pike, trout, cats, bass, perch, blue gills. I just started fowling this year but next year its going to be hot and heavy in the air. I also love deer hunting and am hoping to get an Elk this year.


----------



## GB Huntress

That's awesome! Sounds like me lol... If it weren't for several surgeries I would've been out years ago. I have major waterfowl fever and it's only gonna escalate each year! I am going to start deer hunting, coyote huntin, and hopefully big game at some pt in my life!


----------



## Benelliman

TANATA said:


> The ice is only good for snowmobiling on. As far as ice fishing all I bring is a case of beer if there isn't enough snow to sled on.


:rollin:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

DAng I go out to eat. And look what happens, someone finds out about my little "DATE" First off, she told me she was old enough, second, I just wanted to talk. Avery where did you see the episode with me in it?? I thought they told me they weren't going to play that one. 

I hope you guys don't think anything less about me. There is to much estrogen on this thread Hunt4P&Y out. :lol: ALl this small talk. Guns, guys, chew, beer non of this ahh cute first date..  Ahh that's so nice

Sorry GB and fish girl just returning the ripping!!

I run finishers room for two!!


----------



## GB Huntress

Who was doing the ripping?? It wasn't me :huh: If you thought I was, I apologize


----------



## averyghg

wow this thread really took off.

Everyone, please stay on the topic.......we're supposed to be talking about hot chicks that hunt and are single..... :lol:


----------



## GB Huntress

averyghg said:


> we're supposed to be talking about hot chicks that hunt and are single..... :lol:


 :lol: Maybe you could start a new thread just for that. You never know, it could take off! :wink: (No sarcasm involved)


----------



## Benelliman

averyghg said:


> wow this thread really took off.
> 
> Everyone, please stay on the topic.......we're supposed to be talking about hot chicks that hunt and are single..... :lol:


Yeah what he said! :toofunny:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I didn't mean you were ripping. It was avery, butttt I was trying to get the attention off of me. 

yeah lets get back on topic. Hot chicks where are you??? Tanata, why did you put a picture of your girlfriend up?


----------



## Benelliman

hunt4P&Y said:


> Tanata, why did you put a picture of your girlfriend up?


That has to be some serious steroid usage


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

yeah, you should see them out in Public!

here's a pic of Tanata,


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Just so everyone knows I am good friends kinda with tanata, I just don't want to get kicked off for a personal attack, but it really is him!


----------



## Benelliman

I've got a sheep shears


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

You think thats bad.... ahhh I better quit


----------



## GB Huntress

Oo ouch :x :lol:


----------



## averyghg

hahaha great pic


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

He brings the Microphone with all the time, man he can call them in from 100's of miles. The pic was taken at the national calling competition. Who needs a call, when you can do it with your throat?


----------



## averyghg

if he really did look like that, there would a lot more he does with his throat than just calling...haha i couldn't resist


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Look at her though!

Man I think last week I was at like 900 posts. I really need a life.


----------



## TANATA

Ahhh thought everyone knew not to mess with me cause I'll come out on top. Everyone loved this pic on facebook

Hunt4P&Y is actually Lance Armstrong. Congrats on surviving cancer.










Mess with the bull, gets the horns


----------



## goosebusters

Dude is that really Lance? That whole one nut thing sucks doesn't it Hunt4P&Y?


----------



## TANATA

The lost nut gets used just as much as the other so it doesn't bother him. :jammin:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

I go to sleep for 8 ours and look what happens :lol: Keep it up ya'll! I gotta shoot more geese in the face quick and I'll be back to see lances comback to TANATAS low blow. :beer:


----------



## rednek

man i this pretty funnie stuff.......










here is my hottie, i asked her to go pheasant huntin with me and looked how it turned out. so all you guys out there that dont think you have a chance, just go for it youll never no what they will say. 8) :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

WOW I knew you would get me back. The sad part is it is actaully a pic of me, at least I do Bad A$$ sports. That was at a Mountain Bike race at big sky. What do you do Tanata? Ohh wait?? SING!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I call the Nut problem Birth control it gets expensive otherwise.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

TANATA>? how come you deleted me from your friend on Facebook? Afraid I was going to put up a real pic of you? Don't worry I have a few!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

AHH I found a few. For some reason I can't find any with you and your girlfriend?

getting made fun of for the new dew.








National calling comp.








Waterfoul fest.








Ahhh dude she is tuching me what should I do???









As his shirt reads Life is BEAUTIFUL?


----------



## TANATA

Gotta love the internet. While these aren't Hunt4P&Ys least attractive girls, he still loves um all the same.










I always come out on top just gonna see how far it has to go Lance.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Ya know at the end of the movie Brave Heart where the crowd is yelling "Mercy....Say Mercy."

Lance, or what ever your real name is. My god say mercy son. You can make it all go away if you just say the word..


----------



## TANATA

His real name is Mike. All he has to do is bow to his master. Kinda like 300 more than Braveheart.

:bowdown:


----------



## Fish.Girl

So this what happens when a girl goes to bed and then works for 12 hours. :withstupid: 4Pl&y gets no play and TANTANE is or maybe isn't a girl. NICE WORK BOYS!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Hey fat chicks need lovin too, just not from me. Tanata was the guy behind the camera. he told me to get in the pic with his girlfriends. I have nothing to hide. I know in the end I am more of a man then you Josh. Man I think you found about one of the worst pics also. Look at the bad a$$ scare tho. haha


----------



## Fish.Girl

Is that a scope scar?


----------



## TANATA

That's from his big women tossin him around.


----------



## Fish.Girl

Oh she has an angry left hook I get it well you like it rough to each their own I guess? :wink:


----------



## 1 shot

The photo's sure took a dive didn't they.
They started so nice.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Actaully the scar was from a crossbar at a meet in Florida. Came down on that thing and it split wide open. I woulden't get scope eye. Tanata, you plan on sharing your scope eye story?


----------



## TANATA

Ding Ding Ding. This match already goes to me. Don't try and hang on to threads.

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: TANATA King of Boards


----------



## goosebusters

You only beat Hunt4P&Y, who is mediocre at best. You have a ton of competition to go through before you can become king of boards!!!

Biotch. :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper

Holy crap


----------



## TANATA

diver_sniper said:


> Holy crap


whats that about lol


----------



## diver_sniper

The direction this ended up going... Just... Holy crap.

I'm down though. Party on.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Only one way to solve it. A duel. I have seen you shoot, so I know who will be the winner!!! :lol:


----------



## GB Huntress

1 shot said:


> The photo's sure took a dive didn't they.
> They started so nice.


I definately have to agree with that! :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Come on GB you were impressed. 8)


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

.......And the crowd goes silent. 8)


----------



## TANATA

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> .......And the crowd goes silent. 8)


hahaha :beer:

And with that, this thread is wrapped up. Thank you bloody.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

But I never loose. NEVER!?!

Ohh well hey Josh wasn't it your girlfriends mom that broke up with you? WHAt everyone is saying in there head. Well guys Josh AKA Tanata got broken up by his girlfriends mom. She said her daughter is too good for him. 

Ohh well buddy there is other fish in the sea! :lol:


----------



## goosebusters

Hey Hunt4P&Y, welcome to the Nodakoutdoors afterhour party. We should go on a thread derailing binge tonight!!!! :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Im game!! ahaha we will prollu get the ax, but heck I if I put all of the time I am on here into working or something I would be rich. I could put it toward some Bands or something. Maybe somemore kool aid. or Avery motorized decoy! ahhh yes a motorized gander!

WEll we are off. Lets see who can get the most! I got a large jump on you!


----------



## goosebusters

Where should we start? We should probably find every thread that Tanata has ever posted on and rip on every response he has. :lol: :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I try not to, he makes himself look dumb enough!!


----------



## goosebusters

Are you talking about with his posts on Nodak, or his choices in women?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

WEll, he has had a few mistakes with women, but then again so have I. Man he HAD a hot girlfriend, but idk what happened. "If you don't know read above post" Mainly it is with the posts.


----------



## goosebusters

Are you getting soft on me hunt?!? I know that Tanata wouldn't be this weak, he would never say that any girl you ever dated was even remotely attractive.

But maybe that's true!! :lol: :lol: jk!!!

(I can't just let Tanata get ripped on all night right?)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

First off. I don't date girls. Thats just trouble. They will want my money, thats for hunting! Second it is just stupid. Third Idk I lost my train of thought


----------



## goosebusters

hunt4P&Y said:


> First off. I don't date girls. Thats just trouble. They will want my money, thats for hunting! Second it is just stupid. Third Idk I lost my train of thought


 :lol:

If I wasn't engaged, I would totally run away with you!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

ENGAGED????

AHH I will be up in Grand Forks in a few hours. I will buy all of your hunting stuff. You won't be using that stuff anymore! :lol:


----------



## goosebusters

Yeah right dude, I still hunt more than the other guys and I still spend more time goose calling and blabbing on forums!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Well then I guess you found a good one. :lol: I laugh when my buddies wives, or girlfriends own them. Umm man I can't go hunting today I have to go shopping. ahahahaha they better be buying new deeks or something.


----------



## GB Huntress

hunt4P&Y said:


> Well then I guess you found a good one. :lol: I laugh when my buddies wives, or girlfriends own them.


 :eyeroll: I feel bad for those guys too... I LOVE hearing about Bloody's huntin stories and better yet.... I LOVE GOING HUNTING WITH HIM!!


----------



## Fish.Girl

On the weekends we watch hunting videos, and I work on my duck calls while I'm waiting in the car to pick up the kids from school. So that tells you where our relationship is.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Fish.Girl said:


> On the weekends we watch hunting videos,


Realy? Sweet! Another couple who does what we do Huntress......And I said we were the only ones


----------



## Fish.Girl

I guess when you got it good you better keep a hold on it huh? This is how it works, we shoot it or fish it, we clean it, and I cook it, but he is the LORD of the GRILL!!!!


----------



## usmarine0352

Fish.Girl said:


> I guess when you got it good you better keep a hold on it huh? This is how it works, we shoot it or fish it, we clean it, and I cook it, but *he is the LORD of the GRILL!!!!*


The more things change, the more they stay the same.

I know a female who can't shoot, but he cleans and cooks well. He's my bro.

Hahahaha.

:beer:


----------



## Fish.Girl

Well when your a girl that grows up with 6 boy cousins in the country you learn to survive, and your a professional chef you tend to find an interesting man in your life.


----------



## GB Huntress

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Fish.Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the weekends we watch hunting videos,
> 
> 
> 
> Realy? Sweet! Another couple who does what we do Huntress......And I said we were the only ones
Click to expand...

Yep, we definately do Bloody 8) Don't be too hard on yourself, I thought the same thing


----------



## GB Huntress

We're the only ones in the great state of Minnesota ( :lol: )  8)


----------



## Fish.Girl

Yeah we live in that other state to the west bloody.


----------



## GB Huntress

Yep, :lol: maybe we'll have to tie up with you two sometime!


----------



## chris lillehoff

GB Huntress said:


> We're the only ones in the great state of Minnesota ( :lol: )  8)


I wouldn't go that far.... i found one.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Am I sencing a Nodakoutdoors couples hunt comming on for next year? Would you outa staters (Chris L. and girlfriend/Fishgirl and boyfriend) be interested in paying for the MN non-resident liscene to come kill geese with Huntress and I?? If I build it (decoy spread) They (geese) will come..... But will you 8) ??


----------



## Fish.Girl

I'll have to ask the other half when he gets home in a few weeks. He really want to go up to Cananda and hunt up there some time next year. You and Huntress could always come to the WEST side too.


----------



## TANATA

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Am I sencing a Nodakoutdoors couples hunt comming on for next year? Would you outa staters (Chris L. and girlfriend/Fishgirl and boyfriend) be interested in paying for the MN non-resident liscene to come kill geese with Huntress and I?? If I build it (decoy spread) They (geese) will come..... But will you 8) ??


Me and Hunt4P&Y will come as a couple if you let us.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Shut it. Tanata You can go get a chick off the corner, I will bring a chick. Don't worry I have been scouting, and it seems as though my calling has been working wonders! She's coming right in. My first question when I meet a girl. Do you own land? If yes is answered how much? Then where? Ohh then I ask her name!! :lol:


----------



## Fish.Girl

OMG 4P&Y that is the funniest thing I have ever herd. First question should be. Can I carry your deac. bag for you? I'm sure TANATA might be worried about breaking a nail.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Nahh he is tough, he is just going through a hard time, and needs a shoulder to lean on! I have nothing to prove I will go down there and show bloody how to shoot with him!!


----------



## GB Huntress

hunt4P&Y said:


> I will go down there and show bloody how to shoot with him!!


Show bloody how to shoot? LOL good one :wink: As for your response FishGirl... yes we could come out West. Perhaps we will have to have one hunt in MN and another in ND. What do you think?


----------



## Fish.Girl

We'll see Huntress. Like I said may be planning an Canada trip this Fall, but keep us in mind for SURE.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

This fall? I think you missed it by a bit. :lol:

GB we will see!! but then again it is his job. But I guess it is mine also!!


----------



## hunter121390

chris and bloody, you two are veryyyyyy lucky. my well now ex-girlfirend hated hunting. thats prlly why it didnt work. she didnt wanna go hunting and i was hunting all the time. funny we broke up last month when there wasnt a day i wasnt in the field or treestand. o well


----------



## hunter121390

well unless i was working or in school, the little bit i went to school in november


----------



## TANATA

Fish.Girl said:


> I'm sure TANATA might be worried about breaking a nail.


We know you don't worry about your nails.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

This thread can NOT die. We need to keep it going.

Bloody I heard that you have never killed a goose, it is just an act?? is this true?


----------



## Fish.Girl

OMG TANATA how did you get an honest picture of my dad? HOW????


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

hunt4P&Y said:


> Bloody I heard that you have never killed a goose, it is just an act?? is this true?


THATS NOT TRUE AT ALL!!! :evil: I killed a goose once. I went to Laciuparleyrettardedness (or however it's spelled) one time and sat in one of those state blinds. I shot a 17 pounder. It was one of those giants outa Canada. Man it was great! Thing hit the ground so hard the gut's came out. Hunted there for 8 years and finally got one. I'll probly get it mounted....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

AWSOME ! Great to hear you got one. Yeah I shot a 23 pounder this year, thought about sending it in to get those free deeks, but decided the $10 in shipping was to much to send the goose in. Man she tasted good! :lol:

I hear Tanata has never even seen a goose!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

Some guy told me 20+lb geese dont exist. B.S.!!! You're like the 4th, or the 20th, or somthing like that, person I know who killed one over 20lbs.

Dont feel bad about not seein one yet TANATA. They're kindof a secretive animal. Fly at night mostly...


----------



## hunter121390

ive seen one close to 30 pounds before. i thought it was going to eat the dog. came at me and i thought i was a goner. them kamikazee geese are scary.

im sorry TANATA. youll see one some day...


----------



## TANATA

It's alright I saw both your moms **** today.


----------



## hunter121390

thats ok. my moms FAT!!!!!! im suprised u didnt go blind


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

AHAHAHAHAHA

AS is mine! No chip off my shoulder! Man you guys should see Tanata's Ex GF's Man


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Bloody, what happened to your gf? She hasn't been on here in a long time. Did she switch to a purse forum now that goose season is over?


----------

